# SS for Civil Engineers



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Dear All,
Need help in selecting state for sponsorship out of following

i. Victoria
ii. Western Aus
iii. Southern Aus

I am Civil Engineer by profession and having two years of experience. 
I need help in selecting states to know which state is better for civil engineers in terms of job opportunities and in which state engineering projects are in pipeline.

Comments of Civil engineers already residing in theses states will be of great help.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

have you checked job portals? that will give you a vague idea..


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> have you checked job portals? that will give you a vague idea..


Hmm. ... I have checked job portals but that is only for vague idea. .... I need comments from civil engineers as they know ground realities better.........


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

more than knowing the ground reality, how many states have your skill in the list is also important.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

anj1976 said:


> more than knowing the ground reality, how many states have your skill in the list is also important.


In all states


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Based on the news I've been reading I would put the list of projects in this priority:

1. WA
2. VIC
3. SA

You should also add QLD to your list and that would be the same pri as WA. They're the boom states because of the resources boom from China so need to build many things (ports, rail, mining, roads, bridges).



ali_bajwa said:


> Dear All,
> Need help in selecting state for sponsorship out of following
> 
> i. Victoria
> ...


----------



## ratnesh (May 4, 2010)

Dear Ali,

You have mentioned only two years of experience. I suggest you to spend three four years and gain more experience. You can go to Gulf countries. Then you can apply for state sponsership. It would be more fruitful.

Have you cleared IELTS?

Best regards,

Ratnesh


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

Yes Ratnesh!
I cleared by IELTS and got over all 6.5 band with no less than 6. Also I got assessed by Engineers Aus positivily. Now planning to apply for state sponsorship. 
Going to gulf is a good option but I never thinked about it. According to me, If my fellows are working in Gulf and Arabia and after 3 or 4 years they will plan to migrate to Aus, then Y shouldn't I go for Aus 1st. Moreover, I am young now, only24, so I can adjust to new environment quickly as compared to when I get old.

I am planning to apply for Victoria or WA state sponsorship as professional Civil engineer with experience of 2 years. Now need comments that which state is better in terms of opportunities for civil engineers.


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you think of WA or Vic. WA would be better.


----------



## AuspakDub (Jul 13, 2010)

sunny_73 said:


> If you think of WA or Vic. WA would be better.


Sunny!
Any idea about NSW regions job scenario???? I mean if I apply for 475 visa???


----------



## sunny_73 (Jun 20, 2010)

ali_bajwa said:


> Sunny!
> Any idea about NSW regions job scenario???? I mean if I apply for 475 visa???



Hi Ali,

I think only Sydney got job demand. But too crowded and competitive. Suburbs may be better.

Cheers,


----------



## RishiRiddhi (Jun 19, 2010)

Ali...

I am a structural engineer with almsot 10+ years of experience. I have recently get the visa and now seaching the job. 

I would sugget to try WA / Qsland over any other states for now. your two years of experience is actually a plus point as you reallly dont have to loose much. 
( After 10 years of experience, I am getting rejection because lack of Australian Exprience. )

Anyways, check out SEEK.com / Mycareer.com and see if you are getting any sponsorship.. chances are very rare to get that in our field. 

Better you jump in with state sponsorship and start looking for opportunity once you land there..

Try your luck. 

All the best..

Rishi


----------



## ratnesh (May 4, 2010)

His Rishi,

I too am a civil engineer. I got my skilled visa (176) for SA. Now I plan to visit Adelaide in Nov11. (Purely for job hunting) Do you have any idea of chance of employment once land over there? Please provide your inputs.



RishiRiddhi said:


> Ali...
> 
> I am a structural engineer with almsot 10+ years of experience. I have recently get the visa and now seaching the job.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

RishiRiddhi said:


> Ali...
> 
> I am a structural engineer with almsot 10+ years of experience. I have recently get the visa and now seaching the job.
> 
> ...


Dear Rishi;

Points for overseas work experience in nominated occupation can be claimed only for experience of atleast three years and onwards as per new point system.

Furthermore,if potential applicant scores nil in:

1-English Langauge(nil Point for IELTS:06/Competent English)
2-Overseas Work Experience in Nominated Occupation(No point for less thans three years)

I feel, if an applicant scores nil in these two heads,how one would be able to score pass marks of 65?Kindly share if there is any other way out to score 65.

Thanks.


----------



## Beee (Jun 20, 2011)

@ *ali bajwa:*
if you want to apply for state sponsorship you should go through the requirements first. For victoria you need a minimum of 7 in each band in IELTS. as u have an average of 6.5 so i guess you have to first score atleast 7 in IELTS first and then apply for different states.
my husband is a civil engineer. we are going to apply for Victoria but are first waiting for the EA assessment to be done..


----------

